# Kontakt pitch bend glitch???



## Rex282 (Jan 18, 2017)

I can’t figure out why the “pitch” slider in Kontakt moves indiscriminately. There is no CC info.I’ve turned off my keyboard.A few times it switches on when I hit the return on my computer keyboard but mostly just bends on it’s own and stays bent.…..any help is much appreciated by me and my few clumps of hair I have left.

Butch"haircut"Price


----------



## robh (Jan 25, 2017)

Haven't seen that here.
I think in order to help you, we'll need some more detailed information: Windows/Mac? Kontakt stand-alone/ plug-in in a DAW? Specific keyboard model and/or any other MIDI interface. Version of Kontakt.

Rob


----------



## Rex282 (Jan 25, 2017)

Thanks Rob,
I have ...late 2009 i7 iMac OS 10.9.5…plug-in..Kontakt 5.6.5..Axiom 49(older),ONE(older), Logic 9.1.8.

I replaced the Kontakt with 5.6.1 then with 5.6.5 hoping the old was corrupt..nope..same thing.This problem showed up right around the install of the new 5.6.1 Kontakt.At first it was intermittent and I couldn’t trace the cause.Now it happens all the time. I thought Cinesamples was wacked since they were the most consistent”trigger” then it was 8Dio..now it’s every library.

I can have 10 or more instances of Kontakt open and only a few will bend out of tune at a time.Sometimes they go back after a replay most times they don’t.It wasn’t until the new Kontakt introduced the pitch slider that I noticed it was the culprit(or at at least connected to it).Thanks for any help.

Butch


----------



## ScoringFilm (Jan 26, 2017)

Rex, try putting a midi monitor in a multi script slot to see if any CC info is being received by Kontakt, also check the automation tab which will light up on CC info. Alternatively un-check 'use computer keyboard for midi playback' in options/handling.

Hope it helps,

J


----------



## d.healey (Jan 26, 2017)

Sounds to me like you have a dodgy pitch wheel on your keyboard


----------



## robh (Jan 26, 2017)

Just to confirm, this happens while the keyboard is NOT connected/ powered off, as well as while it is on?

Rob


----------



## Rex282 (Jan 26, 2017)

ScoringFilm said:


> Rex, try putting a midi monitor in a multi script slot to see if any CC info is being received by Kontakt, also check the automation tab which will light up on CC info. Alternatively un-check 'use computer keyboard for midi playback' in options/handling.
> 
> Hope it helps,
> 
> J



SF,
I checked the auto tab none of the CC are assigned.Use computer keyboard for ..is unchecked...i don't know how to do....try putting a midi monitor in a multi script slot to see if any CC info is being received by Kontakt,..I take it it is to check if a CC is being triggered.Thanks.


----------



## Rex282 (Jan 26, 2017)

robh said:


> Just to confirm, this happens while the keyboard is NOT connected/ powered off, as well as while it is on?
> 
> Rob


Yes...of course having the keyboard turned off while trying to compose is somewhat difficult.Anymore "software tweak solutions" suggestions would be great because it seems the problem is being pointed at the keyboard.


----------



## ScoringFilm (Jan 27, 2017)

Rex282 said:


> i don't know how to do....try putting a midi monitor in a multi script slot to see if any CC info is being received by Kontakt,..I take it it is to check if a CC is being triggered.Thanks.



At the top right of Kontakt there is a button to the left of 'aux'; it looks like a parchment on versions prior to 5.6 - it says KSP from 5.6 onwards.

Once pressed it will open the multiscript display; click on presets/factory/utilities/midi monitor. This will monitor incoming midi data.

On the automation tab, each CC might say 'not assigned', however they will still flash when receiving incoming CC data.

You need to have an instrument loaded for the above to work btw.

Hope it helps

J


----------



## robh (Jan 27, 2017)

If your keyboard is disconnected, then it it is unlikely your keyboard causing the problem. Weird.
Do you see activity in Logic's MIDI monitor (in the transport window) when this errant data is happening in Kontakt?
Did you set up any special CC transform things in the Environment that you may have forgotten about?
Does the bend occur when the track is not playing?
Does it occur in Kontakt stand alone app?

Rob


----------



## willbedford (Jan 27, 2017)

Do you happen to have a DAW controller connected? The Mackie HUI protocol uses pitch bend messages to send fader values, so it's possible these are being picked up by Kontakt. It's happened to me a few times.


----------



## Rex282 (Jan 27, 2017)

ScoringFilm said:


> At the top right of Kontakt there is a button to the left of 'aux'; it looks like a parchment on versions prior to 5.6 - it says KSP from 5.6 onwards.
> 
> Once pressed it will open the multiscript display; click on presets/factory/utilities/midi monitor. This will monitor incoming midi data.
> 
> ...


J,
Thanks for the detailed explanation.I saw very clearly that the pitch bend initiates sometimes however it does not tell me why or where.I have not written PB info(is there are way to disable it?).However sometimes it(Logic) writes PB info then it disappears!.

I’m beginning to suspect Logic 9 is the main culprit (no I’m positively not upgrading to LP10)since it is doing other things like choking samples. At first my LASS instruments choked (after working fine for days) so I replaced them with Anthology that didn’t…then they did..then they didn’t…so I replaced them with LASS that worked..then didn’t then they did…didn’t did… all the while the other instruments were randomly bending out of tune.It’s the worst orchestra in the world.

I am very close to firing them all…or selling them…(oh wait..I CAN”T!!) and just playing everything on a guitars.I KNOW they work(and were many thousand dollars cheaper).I’m going on over a week with 1 step forward 3 steps back….any other ideas for fixes are appreciated.

Rex”geetar player” Price


----------



## Rex282 (Jan 27, 2017)

robh said:


> If your keyboard is disconnected, then it it is unlikely your keyboard causing the problem. Weird.
> Do you see activity in Logic's MIDI monitor (in the transport window) when this errant data is happening in Kontakt?
> Did you set up any special CC transform things in the Environment that you may have forgotten about?
> Does the bend occur when the track is not playing?
> ...


no


----------



## Rex282 (Jan 27, 2017)

willbedford said:


> Do you happen to have a DAW controller connected? The Mackie HUI protocol uses pitch bend messages to send fader values, so it's possible these are being picked up by Kontakt. It's happened to me a few times.


no


----------



## robh (Jan 27, 2017)

Hm.

Does it happen in a brand spanking new Logic project? Nothing recorded yet?
Your answer suggests the errant data got recorded on a region or regions somewhere and is wreaking havoc.

I had something similar happen to me when my PC88 keyboard was acting up and spitting out random CC data. I was getting strange sound glitches as some of the data was affecting the scripted CCs of LASS and Embertone strings. When I finally saw all this random CC data in the region, I traced it back to my PC88. I think some connector inside must have had some corrosion on it, as the fix I did was give it a good hard couple of swats to the underside. It's been fine ever since! (Your mileage may vary  )

Hope you get this figured out.

Rob


----------



## ScoringFilm (Jan 27, 2017)

Rex282 said:


> J,
> I saw very clearly that the pitch bend initiates sometimes however it does not tell me why or where.



At least you now know that it is not Kontakt causing the issue as the monitor displays incoming (external) data. I would suggest that you isolate and test each part of your setup (Keyboard, Logic etc) with an independent midi monitor to see what is generating the ghost midi info.

PC: http://obds.free.fr/midimon/
MAC: https://www.macupdate.com/app/mac/9950/midi-monitor


----------



## kurtvanzo (Jan 31, 2017)

Sounds like Logic 9 may be your issue. There is a way to filter out specific midi messages while your recording, by diabling pitch it should get you up and running again (and save some hair pulling), but eventually you may want to check for Logic 9 updates to fix it. Here is a page that explains how to filter pitch midi data as you record...
https://documentation.apple.com/en/logicpro/usermanual/index.html#chapter=14&section=25&tasks=true

Hope this helps.


----------

